# Nautilus CCF Atlantic?



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Anyone ever use one of these? I know that Nautilus makes a great fly reel but was curious if anyone had any personal experience. Wanting another 14-15WT setup.


----------



## Barristerfly (Nov 12, 2010)

I have a CCF 10 wt and it has performed very well. Lightweight, smoothest reel I've ever used. Easy to release the spool and adjust drag and its built to keep salt and debris out (unlike a ross momentum I have that hasn't performed as well). I would expect the Atlantic to have all the same qualities as it is the same reel, just bigger.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks! Not many have them around here and I've heard great things about Nautilus but never used one. Trying to weight out a few options.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

they used to sell them at the Fairhope fly shop....id like to know what u think of them......?


----------

